# TOMY Mega G



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Have any of you guys seen or heard about this chassis yet? I saw some pics on another forum and it looks like a redesign of the super G ... only thinner, lower CG, removable traction magnets, much lighter, etc. 

I was going to post the link to the forum I saw this on, but I didn't know of that was cool or not. Anyway, poke around the forums... you'll find it. I have dial up here at home, so posting a pic would take all night, sorry.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Pretty wild looking, but I don't see SG in it at all...this is a brush tube setup. 
Does look a bit on the fragile side, but I don't like making assumptions based on a pic, rather wait til it's in hand. Says it's goin' for testing, hope it goes well. :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> Pretty wild looking, but I don't see SG in it at all...this is a brush tube setup.
> Does look a bit on the fragile side, but I don't like making assumptions based on a pic, rather wait til it's in hand. Says it's goin' for testing, hope it goes well. :thumbsup:


The G-Plus used brush tubes that snapped in place, much like this new TOMY chassis... In fact the sides of this new chassis are cut down low like the G-Plus.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks 
















more new slot cars!!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lenny said:


> The G-Plus used brush tubes that snapped in place, much like this new TOMY chassis... In fact the sides of this new chassis are cut down low like the G-Plus.


Absolutely, that was my first thought too, it looks very much like a modern day G+ might....even the gearbox shape.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Can't see a prob lifting those images from SCI since they are not actually hosted there.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The cool thing is that it has 1.7 inch wheelbase. Many Many existing diecast will fit it. Unfortunatley it is not narrow enough for the older vintage Gran Prix cars that I want to make  Howver When I get my hand on one I plan on narrowing the chassis as much as I can to see how thin I can make it.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm very excited to see this ...narrow and slung.

It's a Mag car "slimmy".... Hot Darn!...I see mischief ahead!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> I'm very excited to see this ...narrow and slung.
> 
> It's a Mag car "slimmy".... Hot Darn!...I see mischief ahead!


I agree...mixed with a bit of proper carnage!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pics brightened to bring out details -- standard issue Super G+ on the left, new chassis on the right and bottom.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Very cool. Looks like the modern evolution of the old Aurora G+. Even if it did take a few decades. Who's counting. Looking forward to trying these out, especially with that new F1 bod. AFX fan for life, Dave.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's begging to power some custom Hot Rods. 
Look at all that room up front... for a nice big chrome engine. 

I wonder how this chassis might sit under a Led Sled, or a T-bucket?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

if you cut off the extra armature in front and drill I see it in a T-Jet. add screw mounts done!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> It's begging to power some custom Hot Rods.
> Look at all that room up front... for a nice big chrome engine.
> 
> I wonder how this chassis might sit under a Led Sled, or a T-bucket?


It is basically the same width as a TJET so if its wide enough for a TJET the Led Sled or T-Bucket will work for this chassis. Its going to be fun making bodies for this. Just about anything except the older narrow Grand Prix /F1 cars will work.

Roger Corrie


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

There is supposedly a shorter wheelbase version comming also.
The whole car with body is said to weigh less than the Super G
rolling chassis alone weighs.Should be fun.Lexan bodies specificaly
designed for the Mega g could be made real low.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'd like to see that (Lexans). Bob Dame of HOST seems to be the hot lexan guy right now, anybody got his email could they put the idea to him?


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I will ask him,as soon as he gets my Lola VDS done.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cool.

I imagine that some racers will only want stuff for the 1.5'' chassis out in Jan but I fancy some low long lexans for the 1.7''


----------

